# Assistant Director of Emergency Management Harvard Univ.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*NO CONNECTION TO HUPD*

Assistant Director of Emergency Management
Institution:
*Harvard University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/24/2019

Type:
Full-Time

23-Apr-2019

Harvard Medical School

*49019BR*

*Job Code*
330058 Facilities & Oper SrSpecialist

*Duties & Responsibilities*
Reporting to the Director of Campus Services, the Assistant Director of Emergency Management will have operational responsibility of the Harvard Medical School's (HMS) Emergency Management program, and will assist in the management of Campus Security, and Environmental Health & Safety (EH&S). Responsible for the administration and operation of these programs to ensure a safe, secure, and efficient environment for the Harvard Medical School and Harvard School of Dental Medicine. Particular attention will be paid to matters surrounding emergency planning and preparedness, business continuity, and liaising with emergency response and law enforcement agencies. Manage and coordinate all aspects of emergency planning, response, and recovery activities with the HMS Leadership, the Local Emergency Management Team (LEMT), Harvard Emergency Management, Campus Security, Campus Facilities, EH&S, and the Harvard University Police Department. Responsible for expanding and promoting a School-wide disaster resiliency program, to include the development of science, academic, and administrative department plans and procedures. Provide and coordinate training activities for members of the HMS community on individual emergency preparedness and response. Represents HMS on local and State preparedness committees. Ensures that all regulatory guidelines for Emergency Management standards are known and being met. Maintain an integrated network of emergency management tools and technologies that ensure effective information sharing between emergency management groups before, during, and after emergencies. Progressive responsibility for an extensive physical access control system to include management of IP video surveillance systems, card readers, and ID program. Oversee the management of the security contractor and other relevant vendor relationships to ensure that all contractors perform in accordance with terms and conditions in their contractual agreements. Develop and maintain budgets and financial reporting in accordance with Harvard University's Finance Department. Continuous learning and industry experience and exposure is a necessity, this will occur through participation in benchmarking, industry education seminars and conferences which may require occasional travel. Participate and contribute to the Campus Planning and Facilities group's long-range and strategic planning. Represent HMS on the Harvard University International Emergency Management Team (IEMT) and provide support to the IEMT Core team during major international disasters. On-call for emergency response operations as needed.

*Basic Qualifications*
Bachelor's Degree in emergency management or related field, and eight or more years of progressively responsible experience as an emergency management professional. Experience with disaster relief and volunteer organizations. Experience interacting with first-responders and other governmental agencies.

*Additional Qualifications*
Masters in Degree in Emergency Management is a plus. Certified Emergency Manager (CEM) certification strongly preferred. Familiarity with the organization of institutions of higher education. Experience working within a complex research-oriented higher education setting with particular knowledge of Harvard University and its affiliated institutions. Background in personnel management. Superior inter-personal, customer service, analytical, writing, organizational, communication, and presentation skills. Ability to work in a fast-paced challenging environment and sometimes stressful situations. Highly organized; able to manage multiple competing projects and meet deadlines. High proficiency in the use of MS Office programs including Word, Excel, and PowerPoint; MS Visio Experience working in operations, strong financial planning, budget development, and staff management required. Proven success in managing contracts. Experience working with unions. May involve the exertion of manual effort in certain instances. Nature of duties performed may present a potential for a job-related injury. Must exhibit a passion and pride for one's work and interact successfully in a dynamic and team-oriented environment. Must be flexible and amenable to new responsibilities as the position matures and the needs of the program change. Ability to maintain confidentiality and uphold privacy policies. Ability to respond to, and manage emergencies of varying degrees 24x7.

*Additional Information*

Harvard offers an outstanding benefits package including: 

Time Off: 3 - 4 weeks paid vacation, paid holiday break, 12 paid sick days, 11.5 paid holidays, and 3 paid personal days per year. 
Medical/Dental/Vision: We offer a variety of excellent medical plans, dental & vision plans, all coverage begins as of your start date. 
Retirement: University-funded retirement plan with full vesting after 3 years of service. 
Tuition Assistance Program: Competitive tuition assistance program, $40 per class at the Harvard Extension School and discounted options through participating Harvard grad schools. 
Transportation: Harvard offers a 50% discounted MBTA pass as well as additional options to assist employees in their daily commute. 
Wellness options: Harvard offers programs and classes at little or no cost, including stress management, massages, nutrition, meditation, and complementary health services. 
Harvard access to athletic facilities, libraries, campus events and many discounts throughout metro Boston.
The Harvard Medical School is not able to provide visa sponsorship for this position.
*Job Function*
Facilities

*Sub-Unit*

*Location*
USA - MA - Boston

*Department*
Campus Planning & Facilities

*Time Status*
Full-time

*Union*
00 - Non Union, Exempt or Temporary

*Salary Grade*
058

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Credit, Criminal, Education, Identity

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Harvard University

Online App. Form:
https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25240


----------

